# went through with the surgery



## frigeur

Как перевести?
Он перенес операцию будет He went through the surgery.  Здесь есть with. И это вносит какой-то смысл. 
К тому же еще есть he came through with the surgery. 
Cпасибо!


----------



## Rosett

Он выкарабкался/выжил *с* помощью хирурга / хирургической операции. 

Или: ... *посредством* хирургической операции.

Вот вам ваше *with*.


----------



## frigeur

Rosett said:


> Он выкарабкался/выжил *с* помощью хирурга / хирургической операции.
> 
> Или: ... *посредством* хирургической операции.
> 
> Вот вам ваше *with*.


Здорово!


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Он выкарабкался/выжил *с* помощью хирурга / хирургической операции.
> 
> Или: ... *посредством* хирургической операции.
> 
> Вот вам ваше *with*.


With sth в данном английском выражении - это не "при помощи чего-л." , а букв. "с чем-л.".
"I can't believe Blair went through with her marriage to Louis", "what I went through with your father was enough for me", "I want to marry you so badly I can't go through with it" - примеры даю практически подряд.


----------



## frigeur

Awwal12 said:


> With sth в данном английском выражении - это не "при помощи чего-л." , а букв. "с чем-л.".
> "I can't believe Blair went through with her marriage to Louis", "what I went through with your father was enough for me", "I want to marry you so badly I can't go through with it" - примеры даю практически подряд.


Если букв. "с чем-л.". , то как тогда перевести  "go through"?


----------



## Maroseika

frigeur said:


> Если букв. "с чем-л.". , то как тогда перевести  "go through"?


Пройти через что-то, вынести, вытерпеть (with smth - из-за чего-то).

Вот примеры из "Словаря разговорной лексики":
If you only knew what she has to go through with that husband of hers! — Если бы вы знали, что ей приходится терпеть от своего мужа!
After what he went through with his first wife you'd think he would have steered clear of marriage for the rest of his life — Он столько натерпелся от первой жены, что можно было предположить, что он никогда больше не женится.

OED: He bravely went through with the ceremony.

Collins: Richard pleaded for Belinda to reconsider and not to go through with the divorce.

Так что "перенес операцию" - отличный перевод went through with the surgery.


----------



## frigeur

Интерсно, потому что меняется русский глагол от натерпеться до перенести, которые не всегда подходят.
Как быть в случае
she didn't love him but she decided to go through with the wedding
That did not discourage me from going through with the plan
You meet your partners and ensure that everyone is actually going through with the project.
Supervisor Gondeck asked Jeff Hanson if they are going through with the project.

go through with the wedding and go through with the marriage  самые часто встречаемые. Как их перевести?


----------



## Maroseika

Я вижу тут просто разные оттенки одного смысла - справиться с чем-то, перетерпеть, пройти через что-то. Ненужную свадьбу перетерпливают, с проектом справляются.


----------



## Vovan

My suggestion is "пойти на что-то":
_go through with the wedding - пойти на свадьбу
go through with the plan - пойти на план
go through with the surgery - пойти на операцию_​


> (_сов._ пойти) _на что_
> Быть готовым или склонным к чему-л., соглашаться, решаться на что-л.
> _Идти на уговоры. Сознательно идти на риск. Идти на верную гибель._​





> *go through with sth*
> to do something unpleasant or difficult that has already been agreed or promised:
> _He'd threatened to divorce her but I never thought he'd go through with it._​


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> My suggestion is "пойти на что-то":


"Пойти" is, essentially, "to decide". And it doesn't suit the meaning of the said phrase too well.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> "Пойти" is, essentially, "to decide". And it doesn't suit the meaning of the said phrase too well.


"Пойти" most often implies that you fulfil what you have decided, while "решить(ся)" doesn't.
_Он пошел на операцию. Но ожидаемого результата она не принесла.
Он решился на операцию. Но врачи в итоге передумали._​"Пойти на что-то" is certainly not an equivalent of "to go through with something". But pragmatically, it _could_ be used as a translation in some contexts when natural Russian is more important than sticking to the original.


----------



## Rosett

frigeur said:


> Он перенес операцию будет He went through the surgery.  Здесь есть with. И это вносит какой-то смысл.
> К тому же еще есть he came through with the surgery.


Чтобы не гадать, дайте весь контекст. Иначе всегда будет двусмысленный ответ.


----------



## frigeur

Вот и у меня создалось впечатление, что это русское "пойти на ч.л. " . Любая фраза переводится. Тем не менее, такого варианта нет ни в одном словаре. Перенести операцию "go through the surgery" , with вообще не нужен. Справиться с проектом get through the project.


----------



## Rosett

frigeur said:


> Вот и у меня создалось впечатление, что это русское "пойти на ч.л. " . Любая фраза переводится. Тем не менее, такого варианта нет ни в одном словаре. Перенести операцию "go through the surgery" , with вообще не нужен. Справиться с проектом get through the project.


Откуда вы взяли фразу ОП? О чём там вообще речь в целом?


----------



## Maroseika

frigeur said:


> Вот и у меня создалось впечатление, что это русское "пойти на ч.л. " . Любая фраза переводится. Тем не менее, такого варианта нет ни в одном словаре. Перенести операцию "go through the surgery" , with вообще не нужен. Справиться с проектом get through the project.


В Интернете масса примеров с этим выражением, и из их контекста видно, что смысл его не просто нейтрально _перенести операцию, пойти на операцию_, а _подвергнуться риску операции, испытанию операцией_ и т.п. То есть операция представляется опасным или тяжелым делом, решиться на которое не просто.
Но если вы сомневаетесь в его точном смысле, лучше спросить о нем на форуме EnglishOnly.


----------



## frigeur

Спросила!  И вышло " пойти на ".  Особенно в таком примере, как she went through with the abortion


----------

